# Tajima thread break sensor error



## rjdavis61 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi friends. I have a new to me Tajima emboroidery machine 4 head 12 color. I replaced the floppy with a usb reader because it would only read dd floppys. I finally got it to where i could load a design and stitch but i keep getting thread break errors every 5th stitch. When i turn off the sensor it stitches right out. It happens every head every color. Thread is new. I buffed the sensors and it still occurs. The only think i can think is that i did not connect some kind of ground in the control panel or something. Anyone ever had this problem? I assume it was sewing properly beforehand. Thanks in advance for your insight.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

1. Is the thread break sensor on the back side of the sewing head in the correct position?

2. Is the thread correctly around the thread break sensor wheels. There is a little peg on the left hand side of the sensor that the thread goes around before going back over the top of the sensor. 

3. Is your thread following the correct paths when it goes through all the turns just below the thread break sensor wheels?


----------

